# On my way back!!!



## Perch_44 (Sep 21, 2006)

lock up your wives, daughters, gf's, ducks, geese, and pheasants. cause i'm coming for all of them next month!!!!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

hopefully the bird numbers are doing good this year, and we can find some water.

good luck on the new season everyone! 
:beer:


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Hopefully we won't read about you in the paper again this year. When you say all you really mean it don't you.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

where were you


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

> Kill everything, and let God sort it out!


That really says it all I guess! :eyeroll:

Try and lay off the hens and keep better records this time. Maybe you won't get fined! oke:


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Perch 44

I trust you will behave yourself this year??????

I'm not going to put up with any crap from anyone on the duck hunting forum. From past experience consider yourself under a microscope.

Good Hunting.



> We recommend that new visitors to the site use the search box on the home page when first looking for information on areas in ND (click here (see upper left side). Almost every question has been asked before, and Google has archived every one of the threads.
> 
> We also have 2 fantastic threads full of information on exactly what you're looking for including water conditions, restrictions, maps, etc:
> 
> ...


----------



## Perch_44 (Sep 21, 2006)

Bob Kellam said:


> Perch 44
> 
> I trust you will behave yourself this year??????
> 
> ...


of course i will behave myself. my trip to ND will be a little shorter though, just stopping to hunt a couple days on my way to sask. but it is still up in the air. we may head to canada first when some bad weather is coming in, and then follow the birds down into ND. who knows though.

i will be spreading my charm in Nebraska, Tennessee, and Arkansas this year though... :lol:


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Have a good time!!!

Bob


----------



## Perch_44 (Sep 21, 2006)

USSapper said:


> where were you


we hunt the logan county area and/or devils lake area every year.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Perch, when you travel between the US and CA, or even between two states on one trip, how does that factor into your posession limit? Can you come home with a limit from SK and then another limit from ND and still be legal?

I'm not flaming, no sarcasm, I just don't know.


----------



## Perch_44 (Sep 21, 2006)

Horsager said:


> Perch, when you travel between the US and CA, or even between two states on one trip, how does that factor into your posession limit? Can you come home with a limit from SK and then another limit from ND and still be legal?
> 
> I'm not flaming, no sarcasm, I just don't know.


i can honestly say not sure on the double limit thing, i'm gonna guess not though, and just to be safe, i wouldn't do it. thats too many dang ducks and geese anyways...

i've done a trip like this before, and we do, is just keep some birds for home from the last place we are. so, if we go to sask first, we won't transport any into ND, and then bring some from ND home, or vice versa.

a double limit, thats starting to get to be a lot of ducks and geese to bring home...


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Perch_44 said:


> Horsager said:
> 
> 
> > Perch, when you travel between the US and CA, or even between two states on one trip, how does that factor into your posession limit? Can you come home with a limit from SK and then another limit from ND and still be legal?
> ...


I'm just really curious how many birds in total you have harvested in your multi week hunt?

Ryan


----------



## Perch_44 (Sep 21, 2006)

R y a n said:


> I'm just really curious how many birds in total you have harvested in your multi week hunt?
> 
> Ryan


first off, i don't want an argument starting about what happened last year, please don't stir the pot...

how many birds harvested? well, there is typically 10-14 of us that make this trip every year, whether its just to ND or Sask & ND, and we try to shoot a limit every day. unless we get sick of eating ducks for breakfast, lunch and dinner, then concentrate on pheasants more.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

What do you do with the birds you kill and don't bring home?


----------



## Perch_44 (Sep 21, 2006)

Horsager said:


> What do you do with the birds you kill and don't bring home?


eat them. you shoot a limit a day, you are eating duck for breakfast lunch and dinner.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

If anyone knows who this smart @ss is and know when he gets to ND please give the information to the G&F department. I'm sure they'd like to meet him.


----------



## takem1 (Feb 20, 2007)

Boy Perch 44 you must have really ticked off some of these people huh.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Field Hunter said:


> If anyone knows who this smart @ss is and know when he gets to ND please give the information to the G&F department. I'm sure they'd like to meet him.


Don't worrythe Game and Fish knows exactly who he is.

 Trust me on this.

In fact... he'd best be looking over his shoulder during his whole trip 

I'll leave it at that...

Ryan


----------



## HarryWilliams (Nov 2, 2005)

Bob Kellam said:


> *We ask that other forum members please keep any negative comments to themselves and give the new members a chance to enjoy the site.*


I have really enjoyed this site (since last year) and will abide by the moderators directions especially since Perch 44 is seeking negative attention. HPW


----------



## Perch_44 (Sep 21, 2006)

HarryWilliams said:


> Bob Kellam said:
> 
> 
> > *We ask that other forum members please keep any negative comments to themselves and give the new members a chance to enjoy the site.*
> ...


I'm not seeking negative attention. hopefully we can get along this year, was just saying hi was all.



Field Hunter said:


> If anyone knows who this smart @ss is and know when he gets to ND please give the information to the G&F department. I'm sure they'd like to meet him.


- what does the G&F matter?? who says i cannot shoot a limit per day as long as they are consumed so i don't go over a legal possession limit?



R y a n said:


> Don't worrythe Game and Fish knows exactly who he is.
> 
> Trust me on this.
> 
> ...


- they can check me all they want. i won't make a mistake again like i did last year. so, if they want to check all of my legal equipment everyday and my legal bag limits everyday - Go Right Ahead...

if you think i'm trying to stir the pot, those weren't my intentions, but since you guys are relentless, here ya go...

...hopefully all 14 of us will be back, and in 5 days, that puts us at a total of 350 ducks alone that will meet their maker, let alone pheasants, sharpies, geese, and cranes.

but, i do give a big thanks to the landowners and towns-people, first class all the way, unlike the way some of you res-hunters are towards us.

oh well, let the massacre commence...


----------



## Perch_44 (Sep 21, 2006)

Field Hunter said:


> If anyone knows who this smart @ss is and know when he gets to ND please give the information to the G&F department. I'm sure they'd like to meet him.


not that is pot-stirrin' if i've ever seen it... :eyeroll:


----------



## Buster1 (Aug 23, 2005)

uuuhhhhh....

if the limit were 6 ducks, 420 would be right. may want to check the regs or you will def. be in the pokey on that over limit perch.
good hunting to all.

Buster


----------



## Perch_44 (Sep 21, 2006)

Buster1 said:


> uuuhhhhh....
> 
> if the limit were 6 ducks, 420 would be right. may want to check the regs or you will def. be in the pokey on that over limit perch.
> good hunting to all.
> ...


sorry, i was thinking of our limit here. i will change the number for a limit of 5.


----------



## franchi (Oct 29, 2005)

For Perch (and others)
http://gf.nd.gov/regulations/waterfowl/pdf/waterfowl-guide.pdf


----------



## Perch_44 (Sep 21, 2006)

franchinatersss said:


> For Perch (and others)
> http://gf.nd.gov/regulations/waterfowl/pdf/waterfowl-guide.pdf


thanks! :lol:

hey, on another note - how are the resident geese numbers looking ND? they are absolutely terrible here, and the conditions seemed good for a good hatch this spring too.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

As far as posession limits from two states goes...I contacted the Game and Fish on this very subject before I went to Alaska bird hunting last year. I was told that Alaska birds would NOT count towards my N.D. posession limit. Just to make sure you keep your birds seperated in the freezer and keep both liceneses.


----------



## Perch_44 (Sep 21, 2006)

Rick Acker said:


> As far as posession limits from two states goes...I contacted the Game and Fish on this very subject before I went to Alaska bird hunting last year. I was told that Alaska birds would NOT count towards my N.D. posession limit. Just to make sure you keep your birds seperated in the freezer and keep both liceneses.


thanks for the clear up on that rick.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Rick Acker said:


> As far as possession limits from two states goes...I contacted the Game and Fish on this very subject before I went to Alaska bird hunting last year. I was told that Alaska birds would NOT count towards my N.D. possession limit. Just to make sure you keep your birds separated in the freezer and keep both licensees.


Rick you should check with the Feds on this issue. Because as the law is written the possession limit is set by them not the state on waterfowl. I know that birds brought from Canada or Mexico do not count towards possession, but state lines do not matter in regards to possession from my understanding.


----------



## franchi (Oct 29, 2005)

Perch, Rick, Ron:
I don't know if the final answer is buried in this link, but you may want to check it out.
http://www.fws.gov/migratorybirds/fedreg/regs08/Early Season Selections.pdf

Happy reading.


----------



## mallardrocker (Nov 29, 2006)

what did this goof do?


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

*mallardrocker*

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... sc&start=0


----------



## iowa64 (Aug 16, 2006)

I have been following this forum as a non res who just sits back and takes it all in. Perch you are a disgrace for nr's who come up each year. I would not suggest you come down to Iowa with an attitude like you give ND, what's wrong with you?


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

Damn i feel sorry for you guys who hunt anywhere near this guy.

If I were you perch, after reading all of this, i would sell everything that was ever involved in any outdoor sport then go put myself in jail!<---That's about the same logic behind you shooting 2 birds over your limit, and shooting all those hens, then B!tching about how the citations you recieved were BS.

We have a guy like you around my area, just about as much of a 'rule bender' as you, and really i wish he would get caught ONE more time, and hit the jail cell for years.

*to Nodak members* sorry for all the negative but I think we can all agree that he should not be hunting PERIOD!


----------



## Perch_44 (Sep 21, 2006)

mshutt said:


> Damn i feel sorry for you guys who hunt anywhere near this guy.
> 
> If I were you perch, after reading all of this, i would sell everything that was ever involved in any outdoor sport then go put myself in jail!<---That's about the same logic behind you shooting 2 birds over your limit, and shooting all those hens, then B!tching about how the citations you recieved were BS.
> 
> ...


hey, did some of you not read my "disclaimer" i posted up first. LET.....IT....GO...



Perch_44 said:


> first off, i don't want an argument starting about what happened last year, please don't stir the pot...


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Perch_44 said:


> lock up your wives,


No need to lock up the wife with you here. She'd have an entrance and exit wound in your skull before you got very close!


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

44,

If you honestly believed, given your past on this site and in ND, that your posts in this thread wouldn't send most peoples blood pressure through the roof, I question your judgment.

If you think we actually believe your party can and does legitimately consume a daily limit of ducks for several days running, I also question your judgment. Cook them...sure. Legitimately consume them several days running...not so much.

How about a little self-restraint, and if you can't do that, for the sake of R/NR relations, please just quit talking about it.


----------



## Perch_44 (Sep 21, 2006)

don't mind piling up the pheasants either ...










or the walleyes...









or the greenheads...









for any kids on here that may be reading this, all i enjoy to do is kill kill kill.... :roll:

oh, and btw - its not that hard to eat a limit of ducks a day when you spread 5 birds person over an entire day.

on a lighter note - i did get a beautiful drake gaddy from that trip.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Enough of this crap

Locked


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

This thread is done.

Anyone who blatantly breaks the law, complains about the citation, then comes back the next year saying they're getting ready to do it again - does not belong here.

I am disgusted by anyone who has this type of attitude showing no respect for the resource, and who takes out youth showing them how to be slobs and poachers.

I'm sure everyone will agree, people like this shouldn't have guns or a keyboard.

LOCKED - wait...Bob beat me to it by seconds - either way good call.

FYI - perch_44 is no more here. If anyone wants to get in touch with Justin, you can at the Refuge or MWF - [email protected]

Or if you want some good advice about your breasts, sex life, etc. - this guy is gracious and caring enough to offer advice to others at another site. Enjoy.

http://www.google.com/search?q=jtaaron%40hotmail.com


----------

